# GB 7 8 results



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

Gentlemen, it is with pleasure that I inform you that the results of the past 2 group builds GB 7 and GB 8 will be posted shortly.
We are sorry for the delays that have caused this, regrettably some of our judges have had work commitments and Family matters that have overlapped across the past months which have delayed the process somewhat from being completed.
We have now pushed forward to complete these results with a reduced judging panel. 
We appreciate your patience and especially the continuing great spirit in which these Group Builds are being conducted.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2011)

Done...


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2011)

no need to apologies guy's, we all know you do this in your own free time and if its anything like mine its pretty limited, but thanks to you all anyway


----------

